# Diaper Fetish threads



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hello Mamas,

We are right there with you all in disgust and horror at what has occurred. Mothering is all over it in communicating with people and the authorities as well as our own legal counsel as to what we can best do. We welcome and encourage your posts about this so everyone can stay updated.

I'm wondering if we can better organize it all by placing a subforum here in Diapering to house all the separate threads about this in one place with a sticky thread at the top of the Diapering forum as well as the Activism forum and TAO. Would that be cool with you all? Since it is now more of an activism discussion we want to move with it appropriately while keeping Diapering involved as well but without the Diapering forum being overrun with the multiple threads that exist now. Sound good? Any other ideas as to what we can do to bring this to everyone's attention?


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

I think that's a good idea. What about also having a sticky in the Toddlers and Babies forums too? Or have you considered a site-wide announcement to make sure everyone knows? Thanks CM.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I think that is a great idea. Keeps it all together in one place, and yet lets the boards start to get back to "normal" as well


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

That's an awesome idea.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

great idea!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Yep - sounds good.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

A site wide announcement might be better. I had planned on an email to all members. Maybe both?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

We def need a sticky in other forums as well. I hadn't been to diapering in a long time and just happened to pop in yesterday and see the threads about it.

Michelle


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Sharing it in other forums would be good too considering that disposable pictures were posted too so it could possible affect all mommas here despite how their child might be diapered.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

That sounds like a great idea. I think a forum wide announcement would be great too.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'll set up the subforum to house all the threads in so I can point people to it. I'll do that now.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Good Lord. What on earth do I title such a forum?


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks Cynthia!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Do we need "Fetish" in the title?
How about Diapering Activism?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I think it is a great idea to get all of this in one place - not only to free up the boards but also to make it easier for people to find the most recent info.

I would like to see a forum-wide statement so everyone can be informed.

I also think it is a good idea to disseminate some information about posting pics, the risks involved and how we could still do it safely (I know we are still looking into this but I think it would make a good stickie eventually when all this boils down).

Thanks to the mods and admin for organizing this, but not rushing to conclusions about the best way to do it.

I







MDC


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks to you mamas for jumping all over this and getting the word out! I'm sure many a mama has been made to feel so sick at what was done with her sweet babe's picture.







If there's anything we can do to alleviate that let's do it!


----------



## m0mto3 (Jun 2, 2005)

This was sent to my wool soaker discussion group (not by me) regarding this issue:

Dear Friends
It has recently come to my attention that a diaper fetish website is posting
hundreds, if not thousands, of pictures of children wearing diapers. These
pictures have been stolen from many family and parenting websites. The
children range in age from newborn on up. The majority of the pictures
posted are of family snapshots in which the child happened to have a visible
diaper. This same site also posts pictures of prepubescent children who were
obviously dressed in diapers, given baby items (like bottles and pacifiers)
and posed in sexually suggestive manners. It is apparent that many people
are using this site to access pictures of young children in various stages
of undress. Many mothers have found pictures of their children on this site
and, understandably, feel very violated and concerned about the safety of
their children.

I won't link directly to the site, but if you wish to see it, google the
letters "yior" and it will be the first link that appears. The site is owned
by someone who lives in the US. He has been approached by many people
through email, beseeching him to remove the pictures, but he has refused to
do so. Luckily, I haven't found a picture of my children on the site, but
there are large sections that you must pay to access, so who knows. However,
I cannot, in good conscience, not do something to bring about the removal of
this potentially pedophilic material.

So, I ask of you to please do one or all of the following:

· Email [email protected] expressing your displeasure with the
inappropriateness of including photos of underage subjects on his site.
Especially since the pictures are used without the owners' consent
· Write to:
Brian Cobb
6127 Eastman 11A
Midland, MI
48640
· Contact media outlets. Feel free to use the above two paragraphs to
describe the situation.
· Forward this email on to people you know or post it in online forums you
belong to and ask others to get involved.
*

If you are willing/able to send an email about this offensive website, an
additional contact is:

Michigan Attorney General, Mike Cox at:
[email protected]
Main Number (517) 373-1110
Toll Free (877) 765-8388
Facsimile (517) 373-3042

whatever we could do to get people from abusing our first amendment right AND subjecting our babies unknowingly


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

I think diapering activism would be a good forum title. The last thing we want is more wackos googling "diaper fetish" and coming up with mdc...


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
Good Lord. What on earth do I title such a forum?

Something along the lines of 'Protecting Our Children' might get more attention.


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Cynthia a moment if you please.
Defintly like diaper activism
Site wide annocment would be best
Please know that alot of the members though arent getting email thru here. I am on of them.
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

great idea.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
A site wide announcement might be better. I had planned on an email to all members. Maybe both?


Email members in my opinion is a great idea b/c alot of the moms who dont vist diapering that often ( like myself) maynot even know.
I ran into one such mama today and explain some of what has been happening.

AND a sight wide announcement sounds great too


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

So if we announce and email we should cover as many bases as possible.
I could PM everyone but don't think I should email AND PM. A bit much maybe.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

i found this on a website called "nochildporn.com" on how you have to report it, it's weird but you have to notify the U.S. Customs Service for some reason. also, i notice a lot of the mamas were saying they're downloading the pics of their own kids to save as evidence, but that's illegal too, in case they catch these people and check all the IPs that are on their server.

here's a copy-n-paste of who to call, from http://www.nochildporn.com i hope this helps ...

What Can I Do?
There is no easy formula for discovering and identifying a consumer or purveyor of child pornography. However, if you have information about or suspect this type of illegal activity, contact Customs as soon as possible. Call 1-800-BE-ALERT . PLEASE DO NOT DOWNLOAD CHILD PORNOGRAPHY, AS THIS IS A VIOLATION OF LAW. MERE POSSESSION OF THIS MATERIAL IS A VIOLATION OF FEDERAL LAW AND MAY VIOLATE STATE STATUTES AS WELL.

Customs is also working closely with the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children to combat the proliferation of this disturbing material. You can also report suspicious activity relating to child pornography to their "Tipline" at 1-800-843-5678.

Complaints regarding websites, individuals, servers, or chat rooms trafficking in suspected Child Pornography can be forwarded to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children at www.missingkids.com and the information will be forwarded to the appropriate law enforcement agency for investigative action. Please include as much information as possible about the persons involved if known, to include URL addresses, their E-mail addresses, FTP site, etc.

The protection of our children and the elimination of this illegal material depend on all of us to do our part. Please report any violations that you see. You can make a difference!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

But haven't the authorities already said that this is not considered porn because the children are dressed?


----------



## activist (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0mto3*
This was sent to my wool soaker discussion group (not by me) regarding this issue:

Dear Friends
It has recently come to my attention that a diaper fetish website is posting
hundreds, if not thousands, of pictures of children wearing diapers. These
pictures have been stolen from many family and parenting websites. The
children range in age from newborn on up. The majority of the pictures
posted are of family snapshots in which the child happened to have a visible
diaper. This same site also posts pictures of prepubescent children who were
obviously dressed in diapers, given baby items (like bottles and pacifiers)
and posed in sexually suggestive manners. It is apparent that many people
are using this site to access pictures of young children in various stages
of undress. Many mothers have found pictures of their children on this site
and, understandably, feel very violated and concerned about the safety of
their children.

I won't link directly to the site, but if you wish to see it, google the
letters "yior" and it will be the first link that appears. The site is owned
by someone who lives in the US. He has been approached by many people
through email, beseeching him to remove the pictures, but he has refused to
do so. Luckily, I haven't found a picture of my children on the site, but
there are large sections that you must pay to access, so who knows. However,
I cannot, in good conscience, not do something to bring about the removal of
this potentially pedophilic material.

So, I ask of you to please do one or all of the following:

· Email [email protected] expressing your displeasure with the
inappropriateness of including photos of underage subjects on his site.
Especially since the pictures are used without the owners' consent
· Write to:
Brian Cobb
6127 Eastman 11A
Midland, MI
48640
· Contact media outlets. Feel free to use the above two paragraphs to
describe the situation.
· Forward this email on to people you know or post it in online forums you
belong to and ask others to get involved.
*

If you are willing/able to send an email about this offensive website, an
additional contact is:

Michigan Attorney General, Mike Cox at:
[email protected]
Main Number (517) 373-1110
Toll Free (877) 765-8388
Facsimile (517) 373-3042

whatever we could do to get people from abusing our first amendment right AND subjecting our babies unknowingly


I am adding to this that Brian Cobb's HOME telephone number is 969-859-8659


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Wouldn't the fact that he is selling copyrighted material (pictures) classify this as a federal offense?


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Great idea!!


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

It is very reassuring to know that Mothering as a whole, is taking this so seriously! I am so impressed and appreciative!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama*
It is very reassuring to know that Mothering as a whole, is taking this so seriously! I am so impressed and appreciative!









:

Thank you for helping us look out for our babes, we really appreciate it!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
How about Diapering Activism?

I like the idea, Cynthia, and I like this title for the subforum as well. Thank you for backing us up on this!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

And thanks for Mothering, which I'm not surprised, for springing into action!








They messed with the wrooooooooooooooooong group.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Is there anyway to make the forum private?


----------



## moistangel (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds good, to have it all in one place.

The whole thing makes me sick.

I wish I could get ahold of a password so I could see if any photos of my son are on there.

Ugh.


----------

